# Very New Razer Pro click Wireless mouse



## vito scalleta (Jan 22, 2022)

Product Name: Razer Pro click
Expected Price: Rs. 4750
Shipping charges: Included
Manufacturer page URL: Razer Pro click
Description if any: Wireless Productivity/Gaming mouse, High polling rate, multi device connectivity, 2.5 GHz Wireless + Bluetooth, 6 programmable buttons, Wired + wireless option.
Reason for Sale: Doesn't fit my hands
Product condition: 9 out of 10 - Used only for 2 weeks, All packaging contents available
Purchase Date: A month back 15-Dec-2021
Remaining Warranty period: Bought separately
Warranty available in: India, 2 Years of Warranty
Invoice Available: Yes (dated 15th Dec from Computech, Thane)


----------

